# So why exactly ARE you guys a furry?



## ErikutoSan (Apr 15, 2012)

Not sure if a thread like this was already made but this peaked my curiosity. 


As for me it's easier for me to draw Anthro's than it is Ferals and Human faces i can't quite do. So Art. (nothing explicit)
But I'm just an amateur at drawing.... 

Can't really remember how I found Anthros though. I guess from all of the childhood shows that had them that I've seen.
I like the Anthro concept though since it's like an animal but more human-like i guess you could say.
The People who are furries are really nice people too (much nicer than people in my community ) 


So Have at it fellow furs.


----------



## Ames (Apr 15, 2012)

Â¯\(Â°_o)/Â¯


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 15, 2012)

Â¯\_(ãƒ„)_/Â¯


----------



## Tybis (Apr 15, 2012)

\(O.0)/


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 15, 2012)




----------



## ZerX (Apr 15, 2012)

I think I figured out furries.
My explanation:
most people are furries because they are socially awkward, unhappy with the human race, lots of them have mental problems or other disabilities (anxiety issues, autism, ADHD,...), think that their lives would be better if they were an anthropomorphic animal, like to yiff to furry artwork, love watching cartoons with animals that have human characteristics, think that being a furry makes them special and better than others, most are young ppl (15-27), have a fursona and want to be more like their fursona as they attribute to them only good characteristics that they don't have IRL but wish that them IRL, when they do something stupid or retarded they claim that they other ppl don't accept them or their hobby or lifestyle,...

I'm not a furry. This is just my analysis of furries.


----------



## Dreaming (Apr 15, 2012)

ZerX said:


> most people are furries because they are socially awkward, unhappy with the human race, lots of them have mental problems or other disabilities (anxiety issues, autism, ADHD,...), think that their lives would be better if they were an anthropomorphic animal, like to yiff to furry artwork, love watching cartoons with animals that have human characteristics, think that being a furry makes them special and better than others, most are young ppl (15-27), have a fursona and want to be more like their fursona as they attribute to them only good characteristics that they don't have IRL but wish that them IRL, when they do something stupid or retarded they claim that they other ppl don't accept them or their hobby or lifestyle,...
> 
> I'm not a furry. This is just my analysis of furries.


Or perhaps they just like anthropomorphism?


----------



## Sar (Apr 15, 2012)

I'm an appreciator of Anthropomorphic Animal Characters. =]


ZerX said:


> I think I figured out furries.


Way to combobreak. =(


----------



## Cain (Apr 15, 2012)

ZerX said:


> I think I figured out furries.
> My explanation:
> most people are furries because they are socially awkward, unhappy with the human race, lots of them have mental problems or other disabilities (anxiety issues, autism, ADHD,...), think that their lives would be better if they were an anthropomorphic animal, like to yiff to furry artwork, love watching cartoons with animals that have human characteristics, think that being a furry makes them special and better than others, most are young ppl (15-27), have a fursona and want to be more like their fursona as they attribute to them only good characteristics that they don't have IRL but wish that them IRL, when they do something stupid or retarded they claim that they other ppl don't accept them or their hobby or lifestyle,...
> 
> I'm not a furry. This is just my analysis of furries.


Congratulations! Your post has just summed up all of the completely wrong stereotypes of furries.

Ass.


----------



## Ikrit (Apr 15, 2012)

i'm not a furry, i'm an anthro.


----------



## LizardKing (Apr 15, 2012)

bonerfuel


----------



## Criminal Scum (Apr 15, 2012)

it wasent my choise to b born with a dog sole no 1 undersands me
:V
Anthros seem cool. That's about it.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Apr 15, 2012)

ZerX said:


> I think I figured out furries.
> My explanation:
> most people are furries because they are socially awkward, unhappy with the human race, lots of them have mental problems or other disabilities (anxiety issues, autism, ADHD,...), think that their lives would be better if they were an anthropomorphic animal, like to yiff to furry artwork, love watching cartoons with animals that have human characteristics, think that being a furry makes them special and better than others, most are young ppl (15-27), have a fursona and want to be more like their fursona as they attribute to them only good characteristics that they don't have IRL but wish that them IRL, when they do something stupid or retarded they claim that they other ppl don't accept them or their hobby or lifestyle,...
> 
> I'm not a furry. This is just my analysis of furries.



Waitwaitwait, I think I got this.
You're going to look at whatever responses you get to this and say "lol umad?", no matter what they are.


----------



## Kahoku (Apr 15, 2012)

I enjoy the fandom because its fun, and nice to think of myself sometimes as something else. 
I have to admit the concept really is what brought me to the fandom years ago, its just very interesting to see half -n- half creatures mixed with us.


----------



## Tango (Apr 15, 2012)

It's a less snarky pervert haven then 4chan. :V


----------



## Zydrate Junkie (Apr 15, 2012)

Why am I a furry? This is the question that haunts me at night and forcing me to lie there awake, wondering if I have a choice, or maybe this is the doing of a higher being...
But seriously, it's as simple as I think anthro characters are cool.


----------



## Bipolar Bear (Apr 15, 2012)

Every single time I've been asked this, I can only think of three answers.

1. I like the artistic side of it.

2. Good Fappage material.

3. And It's nice to be different, I guess.


----------



## SiLJinned (Apr 15, 2012)

I think animal people are more inspiring and interesting to look at than human pics, I guess. I can still appreciate human art as it is, I just tend not to go as actively looking for it.

Just keep me away from the cookie-cutter esque sparklewolves/dogs...urgh.


----------



## Kaspar Avaan (Apr 15, 2012)

Some of the best artists I've seen have been in the furry community. I like looking at their work, so I eventually got involved in the fandom.


----------



## Aldino (Apr 15, 2012)

Because I got really bored one day and this site looked interesting.


----------



## M. LeRenard (Apr 15, 2012)

ZerX said:


> I think I figured out furries.
> My explanation:
> most people are furries because they are socially awkward, unhappy with the human race, lots of them have mental problems or other disabilities (anxiety issues, autism, ADHD,...), think that their lives would be better if they were an anthropomorphic animal, like to yiff to furry artwork, love watching cartoons with animals that have human characteristics, think that being a furry makes them special and better than others, most are young ppl (15-27), have a fursona and want to be more like their fursona as they attribute to them only good characteristics that they don't have IRL but wish that them IRL, when they do something stupid or retarded they claim that they other ppl don't accept them or their hobby or lifestyle,...
> 
> I'm not a furry. This is just my analysis of furries.


No, but seriously, you nailed it.


Anyway... I guess because back in the day I was a huge TMNT fan (still am, in some ways), and that translated into thinking animal-people in general are pretty neat.  So now I write stories about them in my spare time and hang out here.  Though it's rare that the subject of furries comes up in these forums, for some reason, and whenever it does people generally scoff at it.  So this is a furry forum in the barest sense of the term only.


----------



## OfficerBadger (Apr 15, 2012)

I'm not a furry. Personally, I don't use a label like that just because I like something. Like the concept for anthropomorphic animals. I'm not calling myself an Atlanty for liking concepts like Atlantis and lost cities. Or Architecty because I love amazing architecture.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Apr 15, 2012)

Bugs Bunny in drag. :V


----------



## Unsilenced (Apr 15, 2012)

ZerX said:


> I think I figured out furries.
> My explanation:
> most people are furries because they are socially awkward, unhappy with the human race, lots of them have mental problems or other disabilities (anxiety issues, autism, ADHD,...), think that their lives would be better if they were an anthropomorphic animal, like to yiff to furry artwork, love watching cartoons with animals that have human characteristics, think that being a furry makes them special and better than others, most are young ppl (15-27), have a fursona and want to be more like their fursona as they attribute to them only good characteristics that they don't have IRL but wish that them IRL, when they do something stupid or retarded they claim that they other ppl don't accept them or their hobby or lifestyle,...
> 
> I'm not a furry. This is just my analysis of furries.



Watch out guys




We're dealing with a psych 101 student over here. 

Different people will have different reasons, some better than others. 

Always relevant.


----------



## Calemeyr (Apr 15, 2012)

Because I'm a massive nerd and fursuiting looked fun. Also dragons.


----------



## Ariosto (Apr 15, 2012)

Because of a long-time exposure to Disney movies, my subsequent emjoyment of anthros and how enjoyable I find this place. That's basically it.


----------



## PapayaShark (Apr 15, 2012)

We can't be just one furry, we have to be different furries.

I'm one because I like anthro animals.


----------



## Onnes (Apr 15, 2012)

I was bitten by a radioactive furry spider.


----------



## Flippy (Apr 15, 2012)

[yt]SNLJDR-XbVY[/yt]
...that's why.


----------



## Tybis (Apr 15, 2012)

I got tired of drawing hyoomans.


----------



## Vukasin (Apr 15, 2012)

The art is cool and I've met a lot of awesome people in the fandom.

I've also met a lot of creepy people and seen furry art that made me want to tear my eyes out though....


----------



## Sly-Wolf (Apr 15, 2012)

Simple:
Furries/Anthros are cool.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 15, 2012)

ZerX said:


> I think I figured out furries.


Ñ‰(ï¾ŸÐ”ï¾ŸÑ‰)


----------



## Aetius (Apr 15, 2012)

Onnes said:


> I was bitten by a radioactive furry spider.



I was bitten by a radioactive Superman. 

But really, why do people always take the fandom so seriously : (


----------



## Origamigryphon (Apr 15, 2012)

Pretending to be something you're not is fun. ~imagination~


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 15, 2012)

Crusader Mike said:


> But really, why do people always take the fandom so seriously : (



Because shut ins.


----------



## TaoKyuubimon (Apr 15, 2012)

When I was younger I was a huge Digimon nerd (still am lol) and I really liked the anthropomorphism in the creatures.
So somehow I moved on to the internet at some point and found the art communities that incorporate furry/anthro art a lot. I also really liked the mascot costumes, and found fursuiting interesting. Since I hate my asian face and wanted to cosplay at anime cons... I found building fursuits and cosplaying as creatures as my ticket out.

The end.


----------



## JArt. (Apr 15, 2012)

Childhood of cartoons featuring anthro's mixed with a wild imagination and love for things that are Sci-Fi, oh and the art is great, i never thought i would ever consider fursuitng but now that i've seen the pic.s and what not i want to try it.


----------



## TreacleFox (Apr 15, 2012)

I really like the community, and the sense of friendliness around it. 
I have also always had an attraction towards anthro animals like most people here.


----------



## Fenrari (Apr 15, 2012)

Furry or the Anthro-fandom is a level of escapism from this world. And while it sucks just as much in the internet furry world. At least there I don't have to think of other things.


----------



## Cain (Apr 15, 2012)

TreacleFox said:


> I really like the community, and the sense of friendliness around it. I have also always had an attraction towards anthro animals like most people here.


I don't think we have an excessive attraction to anthros, any more than we do of our own race. I'm assuming you mean sexual attraction.


----------



## JArt. (Apr 15, 2012)

Jagged Edge said:


> I don't think we have an excessive attraction to anthros, any more than we do of our own race. I'm assuming you mean sexual attraction.



Attraction doesn't have to be sexual, and i don't think it was put in that context.


----------



## thenerdymathpimp (Apr 15, 2012)

Its a funny story of insanity being bedridden for 3 weeks you tube and a lemon tree. That story is to long and interesting to tell you so i will go over the basics. I am excellent at drawing humans. Yet wolfs and huskies fascinated me for a long time. about a year ago i got into the fandom. i loved the art and style. the personalities and quarks of people.


----------



## Fenrari (Apr 15, 2012)

I have a feeling that a lot of people got into the fandom because they were around animals a lot during their childhood. Especially huskies and malamutes.


----------



## Glitch (Apr 15, 2012)

I'm the weirdo misanthrope who hates most of her race.
I've always had a better imagination, especially when I was a child.  It's not that I hallucinate.  I just loved pretending to be other things.

So, yeah.  

That and anthros are found by me to be drop-dead sexy. :V
Because really, human porn does nothing for me.  If anything it turns me off.

(Still happily taken by a human.  Doesn't mean I like fucking dogs.)


----------



## CatWaffles (Apr 15, 2012)

Because I'm bored.


----------



## Catilda Lily (Apr 15, 2012)

Why am I a furry? I don't know.


----------



## Catilda Lily (Apr 15, 2012)

Onnes said:


> I was bitten by a radioactive furry spider.



Now when you say furry spider do you mean...
This>
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




or this>


----------



## Kaamos (Apr 15, 2012)

Why'd I choose basketball furries?

Well, for thing it's the only sport fandom where you get to bounce a ball see aminal people doing it.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Apr 15, 2012)

Anthros are interesting to me, but the fandom is like a double-edged sword. On one side, you find neat artwork and fiction that might even be arousing to you. On the other side, you find unmentionable abominations that require you to apply blunt force trauma to your temples in order to forget what you just saw.


----------



## Frroat (Apr 15, 2012)

I am a furry because I was interested enough in the artwork when I first saw it that I started making anthro art of my own. I've just been active on several anthro themed websites that I still consider myself a furry. I've also always liked anthro things, like Looney Tunes and such. Animal characters were always fun to me.


----------



## ErikutoSan (Apr 15, 2012)

lupinealchemist said:


> Anthros are interesting to me, but the fandom is like a double-edged sword. On one side, you find neat artwork and fiction that might even be arousing to you. On the other side, you find unmentionable abominations that require you to apply blunt force trauma to your temples in order to forget what you just saw.


I'm sure many people had moments like this.

Anyways from what I've seen It's either from

Childhood experiences to art styles or because it's interesting and "reasons"
And for really liking animals to some extent.


----------



## Zoetrope (Apr 15, 2012)

I don't consider myself a furry, but I like to hang out here cause furries are a bunch of laughs.


----------



## Metalmeerkat (Apr 15, 2012)

Because I don't shave. :v


Also, I've always been a big fan of animals. Bonding with domestic animals is so much easier than trying the same for other people, so a anthropomorphic animal kinda represents that at a human level. Maybe. no. yes. idk.


----------



## Traven V (Apr 15, 2012)

Honestly? Well I think Anthros are pretty awesome and I was touched as a child (not molestered I don't think but maybe, anyways) , much of of my role models were video game characters such as Fox, tails, etc... and cartoon characters. I was kinda a loner too. I've always had an affinity for the "different" sides of life too, which makes me look at the whole of this good or bad, as just fucking fantabulous. I really can't put it well into words, I think I'm addicted Oh God what have I done...WHAT HAVE I DONE NOOOOOOOOOOO! peace and love to all ;D


----------



## Randolph (Apr 17, 2012)

I only became a furry because I believed I had to be one in order to take an interest in anthropomorphism.

As soon as I realized the fandom was merely a label, I fucked off in a heartbeat.

Still use furry sites to keep in touch with the few decent people in the fandom, though.


----------



## ADF (Apr 17, 2012)

Furry is just a label that was given to an interest I already had. I was furry long before discovering it online or even getting an internet connection. 

That kid that took those leftover blue carpet cuttings and turned them into a dragon costume, that made a tail out of customisable toys, that made what ended up being furries out of plasticine and doodled dragon people. Who had a fascination with lizards and dragons from a young age, even in primary school when the play time art group was asked to draw a super hero; was the only one who made it a lizard anthro. Which all could have been put down to children's antics, but was something that stuck with me right through my teens and beyond. Though I'm not really making stuff any more.

I was furry long before adopting the label, discovering the fandom just made me realise I wasn't alone in those inexplicable interests.


----------



## SmokyTheWolf (Apr 17, 2012)

well first it was my friend who got me interested in it, well online friend, unfortunately, hes one and i wanted to know more about furrys cause on webcam he were wearing a dog collar with a tag and all 
the two main reaosns are personal and i wont tell them here because some people i know IRL might read this  but you can ask me personally (P.S. just to kill everyone's theory, its not anything sexual im hiding)
the secondary reasons is well fursuiting looked really cool
people here are much nicer
i like anthromorphic art


----------



## Randolph (Apr 17, 2012)

ADF said:


> That kid that took those leftover blue carpet cuttings and turned them into a dragon costume, that made a tail out of customisable toys, that made what ended up being furries out of plasticine and doodled dragon people. Who had a fascination with lizards and dragons from a young age, even in primary school when the play time art group was asked to draw a super hero; was the only one who made it a lizard anthro. Which all could have been put down to children's antics, but was something that stuck with me right through my teens and beyond. Though I'm not really making stuff any more.



I was a scalefag at a young age as well. Used to have a crush on Cassie from Dragon Tales.

I also had what has now turned into macrophilia when I was young. Just felt like putting that out there.


----------



## Kluuvdar (Apr 17, 2012)

I remember Dragon Tales! 


Why am I a furry? Dragons, anthropomorphism, fursuiting looks really fun...


Â¯\(Â°_o)/Â¯


----------



## Spatel (Apr 17, 2012)

Glitch said:


> I'm the weirdo misanthrope who hates most of her race.
> I've always had a better imagination, especially when I was a child.  It's not that I hallucinate.  I just loved pretending to be other things.
> 
> So, yeah.
> ...



I'm basically in this exact situation as well.


----------



## TheAvianEnthusiast (Apr 18, 2012)

A) Always been fascinated with birds since I was around 10 years of age
B) I like the anatomy of birds (in a non sexual manner) and thus appreciate all forms of avian artwork
C) I have had companion birds since I was 12 
D) I am majoring in Political Science and so I found birds to be a fantastic outlet after all my countless discussions, research, news articles, etc. concerning humanity's attempt to delegate resources and power.


----------



## DoxTheFox (May 15, 2012)

A better question is, why not?
I found comfort in cartoons with complex story lines. Things like Pokemon, Digimon, and other assoryed goodies intrigued me. I moved onto anime, then I started looking up anime porn. From there I found a FFFUUUCCCKKK ton of Nekos. I love Nekos and from there looked up more anime cat girls and guys. Eventually I found furry because of a particular pic that turned me on the most, was that of a anthro dragon with a anthro fox girl. From there I began reading stories, articles, watching shows and videos on YouTube, and began integrating myself into the fandom in small ways. This was when I was 14... I've been a furry for four years now. I will forever be center into this fandom due to the support and friendliness of the fandom.
So yeah, I was in for the porn and stayed for the friends.
I will end with a para phrased quote from one of bucktowns songs. Furries are the best social network arround.


----------



## Batty Krueger (May 15, 2012)

Why am I a furry?cuz I'm a Weirdo that's fucking why


----------



## LionEyed (May 15, 2012)

Fur me......For me, similar to an earlier posting, I grew up a huge fan of TMNT. In the summer I had to watch it EVERY afternoon. I was a TMNT one year for Halloween, and it grew from there. I have always had a fascination with animals, and always loved going to the zoo. My favorite creatures to visit: Elephants, Birds of Prey, and the felines (Cougars, Cheetahs, Tigers, Lions, etc). In high school I experienced my first I guess...experience...as a "furry," but not in the regard which we are familiar; I served as our mascot. I was a Falcon. It was awesome! I loved it, and since I only did it my senior year, I regretted not doing it earlier. So I really missed it. A few years later I decided to go to college, and am now serving as the mascot (a Lion) for my university. It is a tremendous honor, I take a lot of pride in it, and knowing how much I am going to miss these experiences when I graduate, I decided to step into this realm...a noble one, at that. I've enjoyed my time as the lion, and have decided I shall stay with that, and have made it my fursona. I feel that I embody the heart, strength, and wisdom...as well as laziness of a lion. :3


----------



## Spatel (May 15, 2012)

We look sick. We look like a diseased, syphilitic, misshapen species. At least that's the way other people appear to me.

Don't get me wrong, as extremely misanthropic as that probably sounds, I am not a misanthrope. I love humans; I am as social as it gets, and I have a deep rooted emotional attachment to this species, but I feel like it could be better.


----------



## KigRatel (May 15, 2012)

Personally, I wouldn't really consider myself a full-on Furry, as it were. I'm certainly not into the more dedicated (and the more dangerous, for that matter) areas of the fandom. I suppose I just thought one day that humans, as a species, look very boring, so why not combine them with animals? It's a fascinating concept.

I tell you something though, if my skin wasn't so thick (no pun intended) I certainly wouldn't have become a Furry due to how much certain Furries have embarassed and humiliated the entire community in front of the Internet. But hey, every fandom has been subject to the same treatment at some point, I guarantee.


----------



## Aetius (May 15, 2012)

I passed out one night and discovered that I registered an account here.
So begins my story.


----------



## thoughtmaster (May 15, 2012)

Actually I'm just here to see different points of view, and also because I have way too much free time on my hands.


----------



## Tarogar (May 15, 2012)

ADF said:


> Furry is just a label that was given to an interest I already had. I was furry long before discovering it online or even getting an internet connection.
> 
> That kid that took those leftover blue carpet cuttings and turned them into a dragon costume, that made a tail out of customisable toys, that made what ended up being furries out of plasticine and doodled dragon people. Who had a fascination with lizards and dragons from a young age, even in primary school when the play time art group was asked to draw a super hero; was the only one who made it a lizard anthro. Which all could have been put down to children's antics, but was something that stuck with me right through my teens and beyond. Though I'm not really making stuff any more.
> 
> I was furry long before adopting the label, discovering the fandom just made me realise I wasn't alone in those inexplicable interests.


i guess it's somewhat the same here.+ being a loner and some other stuff i just won't tell the internets it's just not a thing everybody needs to know( IT had to do something with my social live not that dirty stuff you were thinking about right now!!!!11)


----------



## Ozriel (May 15, 2012)

I am more of a furry dabbler than a furry.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (May 15, 2012)

O got too much time and furry stuff interests me


----------



## burakki (May 15, 2012)

I feel like several factors in my life played out to this:

1) Honestly, i might have been a huge fan of anything anthropomorphic related [Mostly Wolves, Foxes, and Dragons] for longer than i can remember. I only really knew and accepted I was a furry about a few months/1 yr.

2) I've always felt "different" from other people around me, if that's the best word to use. I have great friends, but i'm also somewhat of a loner, and i'm usually happier when i'm not with anyone. Over time, i had become increasingly interested with the furry fandom [art, fursuiting, etc], and now i really feel good with who i am.

3) Exposure to anthro-related content over time sparked interest. Primarily things like animated films, pokemon, etc.


----------



## Not-a-DJ (May 15, 2012)

As others have said, I've always had the interest, I just wasn't aware of the fandom until a few years ago.


----------



## Bando (May 15, 2012)

I have nothing better to do than post on this forum.
Also fap fodder.


----------



## sunandshadow (May 15, 2012)

I'm a (borderline) furry because humanoid but not fully human fantasy races and sci-fi races are awesome and hot.  F'yeah forbidden interspecies romances; when I was a little girl I remember playing pretend that one of my toy horses fell in love with a toy tiger.  F'yeah 'people' with wings or tails or instincts to do animal things like make a nest; can't tell you how many times young me pretended to be a bird or dragon and 'flew' around the playground with my arms out.  Also beastpaint is pretty cool, I was always a fan of Halloween and masquerade balls long before I heard of furries.


----------



## BarlettaX (May 15, 2012)

SmokyTheWolf said:


> well first it was my friend who got me interested in it, well online friend, unfortunately, hes one and i wanted to know more about furrys cause on webcam he were wearing a *dog collar with a tag* and all


Dog tags? :v
In all seriousness, if this surprised you, the fandom will put you into cardiac arrest. I've seen weird shit even before this site. You would be surprised what you can find when (Army + Furry) * Stereotypes / My explanation of the fandom + yell at ALL of the drill sergeant who hates us = Your Life.


> the two main reaosns are personal and i wont tell them here because some people i know IRL might read this  but you can ask me personally (P.S. just to kill everyone's theory, its not anything sexual im hiding)
> the secondary reasons is well fursuiting looked really cool
> people here are much nicer
> i like anthromorphic art


If IRL friends see this website, chances are they won't care about your being a fur :v




sunandshadow said:


> Also beastpaint is pretty cool,


If you are referring to the porn site, you have lost my respect.


----------



## phasma (May 16, 2012)

Because derp d-(^.^)z. But seriously it just appeals to me.


----------



## MattisVeneficus (May 16, 2012)

Because the community here accepts me for who I am. I didn't really know about furry stuff or do furry things whe I was little like other people. I just found it, it interested me, so I became one. I am an itrovert IRL, but here I can talk to anyone and I don't get uncomfortable. I can express my opinions and not be afraid of being made fun of or not being accepted. And it is here that I feel the most at home with others and myself.


----------



## sunandshadow (May 16, 2012)

Hiderimty said:


> If you are referring to the porn site, you have lost my respect.


I was referring to beastpaint as the activity of people painting spots and stripes and such on their skin with body paint and/or makeup, not a specific site.  However body paint commonly goes along with porn, which is fine with me.  I'm a fan of erotica aka 'quality' porn.  I don't particularly care if that causes you to not respect me. *shrug*


----------



## Lewi (May 16, 2012)

Art.
Community.
Friendships.

/thread


----------



## Demensa (May 17, 2012)

Because anthropomorphic art is awesome in my opinion.  The community is great here and full of genuinely nice people.It also gives some motivation for me to better my drawing skills.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (May 17, 2012)

Yep, this thread has been done, I think I've even done one long in the past.

Anyway, simply, I chose to be furry.

I have many reasons why I chose to be furry. First, the people, I've met hundreds of various people in this fandom from across the world and there are not many I dislike. My interests in anthropomorphic animals. I always had such an interest, even before I got the internet, then a friend dropped some furry porn in front of my eyes accidentally when he was showing me his hentai torrent download, some pictures from sexyfur were in the torrent. But back then I didn't know such a fandom existed. That was until I started searching furry online. I found out a lot from furcadia back in 2005, as much as it was and is a piss poor game, it did teach me a lot and I did find out a lot about furry from playing it.


----------



## Andy Dingo Wolf (May 18, 2012)

For the art, and for the friends I've made along the way.


----------



## Saiko (May 18, 2012)

I first heard about 'em last January, thought "Huh, interesting", and mostly forgot about it for several months. Then I found out a friend (rather acquaintance) is one, and I looked into it more. I eventually stumbled across Coopertom's Youtube channel and got hooked.

Translation: just because.


----------



## Gligar13 (May 18, 2012)

I got bored one night and found out about the fandom, since I had seen some at an anime con and had a few Skype friends into the fandom. And that is basically how I got into it.

I'm in it because the fandom's fun, for the art, and the community......well the decent part of it that is.


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (May 18, 2012)

ZerX said:


> most people are furries because they are socially awkward, unhappy with the human race, lots of them have mental problems or other disabilities (anxiety issues, autism, ADHD,...), think that their lives would be better if they were an anthropomorphic animal, like to yiff to furry artwork, love watching cartoons with animals that have human characteristics, think that being a furry makes them special and better than others, most are young ppl (15-27), have a fursona and want to be more like their fursona as they attribute to them only good characteristics that they don't have IRL but wish that them IRL, when they do something stupid or retarded they claim that they other ppl don't accept them or their hobby or lifestyle,...



Pretty much sums up why I am one. Literally, everything said in here applies to me.


----------



## Mentova (May 18, 2012)

I like animals and think anthros are cool. It isn't more complicated then that. :V


----------



## Ad Hoc (May 18, 2012)

Eh. No use denying it any more.


----------



## Anubite (May 18, 2012)

Always been into anthro art, cartoons and things that pertain to it. Historical importance and really just anything to do with it has always fascinated me. Some of my friends are furries too, but im not into the porn or the yiffing. Suiting is a possibility if i can get some time away from my days where i am busy. 

Just another hobby that i can enjoy in my off time.


----------



## MattisVeneficus (May 19, 2012)

Anthropomorphic animals allow me to add more depth into my writing. 

Also, the community and some of the art.


----------



## Kapherdel (May 19, 2012)

I thought to myself "so, I could be called a furry, like anthropomorphic animals, and be part of a community.  Why the hell not?". Nah, just kidding, I'm a furry just because I like anthropomorphic animals and didn't mind the lable.  The community is full of kind people, but way too many serious creeps make up a percentage of the population.


----------



## FlynnCoyote (May 20, 2012)

More freedom in literature, and artwork. 

I've also noticed furries seem less inclined to censor themselves or their interests, which is a trait I strongly respect.

There are nutcases which provide endless amusement.


----------



## AmarisLecharm (May 20, 2012)

I love all forms of art and the anthropomorphic/furry art really intrigues me. The combination of humanoid and animal qualities look beautiful and give a whole new aspect to the art world. Plus in a sense furry art has evolved from the original anthropomorphic images that date back to the paleolithic period. :3 Sorry I'm a total nerd when it comes to art.


----------



## ZerX (May 21, 2012)

Cchytale Murilega said:


> Pretty much sums up why I am one. Literally, everything said in here applies to me.


thx for proving me right.


----------



## Abundance (May 21, 2012)

Cuz I'm bored as shit.


----------



## BaconSundaeFurThing (May 21, 2012)

I've simply always admired animals. In my upbringing I was surrounded by pets and disney, and so now that theres' artwork available pretty much any time. However I think the nail in the coffin was a picture I saw titled ''kids'' ... and it was a child wolf being scolded for ripping apart a small child sheep, which the sheeps mother was in horror at the sight of her child dead on a cross.


----------



## BunnyEarz (May 26, 2012)

Because cuteness, mostly.  It's also nice to belong to stuff, and furries are sometimes not horribly judgmental.


----------



## Sly-Wolf (May 26, 2012)

Because furries and anthros (wolves especially) are awesome.


----------



## Conker (May 26, 2012)

I'm in it for the fashion; collars and tails and ears are hawt.

I don't wear them though, because then I'd look like a retard.


----------



## Antonin Scalia (May 26, 2012)

I am a terrible person


----------



## triage (May 27, 2012)

Antonin Scalia said:


> I am a terrible person



me


----------



## Trugen (May 28, 2012)

I Joined cause it looked fun and I anthro art.


----------



## lostfoxeh (May 31, 2012)

Good question. One reason is the audience is very easy to make art for which is nice. A more personal reason is that I relate easily to animals. I have grown up with many dogs. I know them well from being around them all the time. I guess cause I have never lived without a dog it isn't surprising that I, in a sense, give them human traits. So when there are stories or art that gives human traits to animals it does get my attention more than most. I suppose it would be how a mountain painting would get the attention of someone who grew up in the mountains than someone who grew up on the coast.


----------



## Akelu (May 31, 2012)

Good answer.^  It reminds me of an English teacher I had.  She would always call us (her students) ferrets and talk about her cats as if they were actually people.(Which I would do with my pets from time to time) Anyways, why I became a "furry".  I stumbled upon this fandom while healing from an accident.  I was sad, bitter, and filled with regret.  When I eventually found this site it sparked something inside of me I had forgotten about.  Inspiration and happiness.  It's a group of people exploring sides of themeselves that other people shy away from.  I found that so appealing that I had to create a fursona.  As I was creating my fursona I realized a lot of things about myself.  How I am, how other people see me, how I want to be, and how I want to be perceived.  Plus I loved the art. (as I'm an "artist" myself) Plus the society of furries is so open... you can't get that everywhere.


----------



## Blacklight (May 31, 2012)

I have been a "furry" for a long time (just recently made a new account.) My reason is the community, Art and the fun of fursuiting. The conventions are a blast, you can be yourself or your fursona which ever you prefur (heh). The atmosphere. <3


----------



## Mullerornis (May 31, 2012)

I'm a furry because I feel like being a furry.


----------



## Grughlurwah The Monstrous (Jun 1, 2012)

Because of the porn, If there was no more Yiff, I would no longer be a furry....


----------



## Gigi the Tea Goat (Jun 1, 2012)

I'm in this fandom for self-expression and really cute animal characters.
Though I must admit, I'm more of a fan of "talking animals" such as Don Marquis's Archy and Mehitabel, Doraemon, and the animals of Disney than most humanoid furry characters associated with the fandom.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 3, 2012)

The girls were hot. No seriously, I'm not going to go around screaming MY WAIFU at pictures of them, go to a single con, or dress up, but back in 06 when I saw Tailsrulz (or Vulpine Studios whichever you wish) I was stunned. First time seeing seductive furry work. I knew about anime chicks. My dad was a huge anime nut after being stationed in Japan for 6 years, so I was basically conditioned to buxom anime girls so yeah I liked them, but furry was something new and different. I got inspired by V. Studios and began drawing my own. Got decent and found it fun. And my stuff is generally well received for some reason by my nonfur friends and even some family members. Since I'm not an extreme fan people have never given me any heat for this. Not even on the internet. I don't get why, but everyone I know is either open to it even if they don't like it or just flat out love it so they're always eager to see new stuff from me.

I don't pride myself on it though since most of my crap is fairly pervy. Not smut usually, but...decently endowed. >3>

(btw, nice avatar OP. XD)


----------



## MollyRoo343 (Jun 3, 2012)

Anthros are fun to draw. I prefer drawing anthros over humans mostly because it's kinda fun getting a animal and giving it human qualities. Mainly when it's a anthro you never really see much.


----------



## Aldino (Jun 3, 2012)

I can draw people and animals but put them together and I might as well take pictures of roadkill.


----------



## cooltoast300 (Jun 3, 2012)

1/10 troll



cooltoast300 said:


> 1/10 troll


Talking about the whole socially awkward claims.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Jun 4, 2012)

I decided I was furry when I realized that some art pieces would look better if the subject was anthro. Plus, I have no interest drawing people.


----------



## deathmetalwolf (Jun 5, 2012)

I have good and bad days, like everyone else in the world I guess. Though I found a love for anthro art. (pornographic or non-pornographic) doesn't matter to me. I really really REALLY feel spiritually connected to the wolf. Hence the name. And uh yea... thats pretty much why I'm a furry. 


Also I have been a furry since i was like ... i dunno ... 14...? I can't remember.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Jun 5, 2012)

Topic post is dÃ©jÃ  vu everytime I visit the forum...

I wanted to do commissions, found out I didn't like doing art as much as I thought I did. Got interested in the forum crowd, got hit by an otter's hammer, derped around doing life things, came back to see how everyone was. So, I guess I furry for the people their personalities.


----------



## Shy husky (Jun 5, 2012)

I can agree with some of you, I also have had a interest in anthros and animals since I was like 10 years old. I found out about the fandom a 3 months ago and learned about this site a week ago, so I thought I would join in.


----------



## Tzel (Jun 9, 2012)

ZerX said:


> I think I figured out furries.
> My explanation:
> most people are furries because they are socially awkward, unhappy with the human race, lots of them have mental problems or other disabilities (anxiety issues, autism, ADHD,...), think that their lives would be better if they were an anthropomorphic animal, like to yiff to furry artwork, love watching cartoons with animals that have human characteristics, think that being a furry makes them special and better than others, most are young ppl (15-27), have a fursona and want to be more like their fursona as they attribute to them only good characteristics that they don't have IRL but wish that them IRL, when they do something stupid or retarded they claim that they other ppl don't accept them or their hobby or lifestyle,...
> 
> I'm not a furry. This is just my analysis of furries.



I really disagree with this as a generalization of furs. I'm a very socially unawkward person and not many of my friends are furries, and those who are aren't awkward and aren't hiding behind their fursona. Personally, I became a furry cause it seemed like a fun thing to do. I was already into anime and other comics so I figured "why not".

Please don't uphold stereotypes.


----------



## Ryuu (Jun 10, 2012)

im a furry because i like the idea of making a character that you can relate with. and knowing there are other people out there that enjoy the same thing is great. 


ALSO...... 


 you, you guys and gals are funny. hahahahaha\\


just sayin'


----------



## Gruenesleeves (Jun 10, 2012)

Started with Brian Jacques' "Redwall" series. I became very, very interested in the level of detail and fantasy and individualism that could be represented by using anthropomorphic animals instead of boring humans. Haw.


----------



## KigRatel (Jun 10, 2012)

EDIT: Now I want to delete this post, but I can't, for some reason.


----------



## MythRat (Jun 11, 2012)

ZerX said:


> I think I figured out furries.
> My explanation:
> most people are furries because they are socially awkward, unhappy with  the human race, lots of them have mental problems or other disabilities  (anxiety issues, autism, ADHD,...), think that their lives would be  better if they were an anthropomorphic animal, like to yiff to furry  artwork, love watching cartoons with animals that have human  characteristics, think that being a furry makes them special and better  than others, most are young ppl (15-27), have a fursona and want to be  more like their fursona as they attribute to them only good  characteristics that they don't have IRL but wish that them IRL, when  they do something stupid or retarded they claim that they other ppl  don't accept them or their hobby or lifestyle,...
> 
> I'm not a furry. This is just my analysis of furries.



You are a raving ass with a very shallow to non-existant understanding  of basic psychology. This is so painfully narrow-minded, blanketing, and  circular, it's horrifying. You could take that paragraph and change  only very little and it would apply to anyone from goths to  candy-ravers.
People recognize they're furries because they find they enjoy  anthropomorphized characters and cartoons, can get off to furry porn,  and don't generally share a lot of views on such subjects with 'normal'  people, and maybe some of them think life would be better if people, or  just themselves, were more like animals. But these things are not the _reason_ someone is a furry.
Your logic is essentially this: Gay people like having sex with others  of their own gender, therefor the reason people are gay is because they  like to have sex with others of their own gender.

Um, no. The definition of something is not its explanation. Logic FAIL.

I don't know why I'm a furry for the same reason I don't know why I'm a  gender-fluid bisexual, it's just how I am and I'm comfortable with and  enjoy being that way, there doesn't seem to be any reason for it, it  just _is_. I'm not some pathetic ball of self-pity, teen angst, and perceived inadequacy needing to construct a fantasy to feel safe.
Yes, I'm 26. Yes, I have ADHD. I'm also ingenius, creative, honest,  strong-willed, competative, confident, not one to back down from a  challenge, not afraid to admit when I'm wrong, willing to learn about  everything even if it's something that makes me feel uncomfortable, and  also a legitimate genius (IQ 140).
When i say something stupid or retarded I laugh and go "Well I'm a total  boob, aren't I?" When people don't accept my lifestyle, I say "Ok fine,  feel how you want about it. My happiness with my lifestyle does not  require your approval."
Did I create my fursona as some perfected version of myself? No. I based  her on my some of own qualities, yes, but she's certainly not some  idyllic version of myself.
Does my 'sona have only good qualities? Fucking hell no! She _is_  in good shape and she is a lot handier than I am with a long-hafted  battle axe and she can take a lot more physical punishment than I can.  She and I have a lot in common, too. We're both honest, dependable,  open-minded, intelligent, and have a sarcastic sense of humour. However,  she's also incredibly vengeful and vindictive as well as violently  jealous and just violent in general; she's on a hair-trigger temper,  she'd just as soon win an argument with the point of a sword as both  with discussion... and she can shoot fireballs from her hands. She has a  very 'survival of the fittest' outlook regardless of the circumstances  and is as content to leave someone to die from their own foolishness as  she is to simply put them out of their misery herself. She has no tact,  doesn't care if she insults people and if you have a problem with her,  she'll insist you say it to her face so she has an excuse to beat the  ever-loving shit out of you. These are not generally what one would call "only good qualities".
I, while fairly  practical and no-nonsense with no pity for people who are just plain  stupid, am not vindictive or vengeful (without a really really good  reason to hold a grudge), and will generally go with logical discussion  before opting to foam rabidly. I'm also a rather compassionate person,  happy to help and to educate people; I'm sometimes blustery and  hot-headed and make the occasional sarcastic threat but I'm honestly not  a violent person.

I got into the fandom because I'm a furry, I'm not a furry because I got into the fandom. Why I'm a furry is anybody's guess. I don't know but I don't have to know to be happy with how I am.


----------



## Brazen (Jun 12, 2012)

MythRat said:


> You are a raving ass with a very shallow to non-existant understanding  of basic psychology. This is so painfully narrow-minded, blanketing, and  circular, it's horrifying. You could take that paragraph and change  only very little and it would apply to anyone from goths to  candy-ravers.
> People recognize they're furries because they find they enjoy  anthropomorphized characters and cartoons, can get off to furry porn,  and don't generally share a lot of views on such subjects with 'normal'  people, and maybe some of them think life would be better if people, or  just themselves, were more like animals. But these things are not the _reason_ someone is a furry.
> Your logic is essentially this: Gay people like having sex with others  of their own gender, therefor the reason people are gay is because they  like to have sex with others of their own gender.
> 
> ...



Anyone who ever describes himself as "intelligent" outside of a CV is anything but. Also, I have yet to meet a genius who makes basic spelling mistakes. Also also, the fact that you wrote such a vitriolic paragraph as a response to a simple assessment suggests that what the dude posted about socially awkward misanthropic cripples is closer to home than you want to let on.

EDIT: Upon closer inspection your fursona sounds like a spot-on Mary Sue and fits the bill EXACTLY


----------



## Rilvor (Jun 12, 2012)

I came to look at this thread because I wondered what would cause Brazen to bite upon it.

Goodness, what a way to say something simple with far too many words.

Forgive me, but what does your asserted intelligence have to do with anything that it was relevant at all?

ZerX has an opinion of what he thinks most furries are about (Which I think is a silly one and could easily be applied to any nerd-filled interest) that was worded poorly and is obviously offensive.

I suppose in questioning why I am bothering, you lead off that he is acting like a raving ass and proceed to post well...that.


----------



## Belluavir (Jun 14, 2012)

MythRat said:


> ...*I'm not some pathetic ball of self-pity*_* I'm also ingenius, creative, honest,  strong-willed*_...
> *
> ...also a legitimate genius (IQ 140)...
> *
> ...*fairly  practical and no-nonsense...*



There is quite a glaring contradiction between these statements and your actions. If any of those statements are true, I needn't say more as it should now be obvious to you.


----------



## RetroOctane (Jun 17, 2012)

Because humans are boring. Everyone draws them, and everyone knows everything about them. So I guess that's why I like furries, because it's more fun than being a regular ass human.


----------



## ArticSkyWolf (Jun 18, 2012)

Because I saw that AOTS segment on furries last year and bam, I became a furry. Now I have a ton of furry shit that I can't get rid of.


----------



## WhiteSuburban (Jun 19, 2012)

I just find the whole thing interesting.
And bonerfuel.
Oh the moment where your screen name induces irony.
"My engine runs on bonerfuel."


----------



## WhiteSuburban (Jun 19, 2012)

ArticSkyWolf said:


> Because I saw that AOTS segment on furries last year and bam, I became a furry. Now I have a ton of furry shit that I can't get rid of.



Bookmark them, problem solved. I have a bookmark folder dedicated as my porn stash.


----------



## WanderingFox (Jun 21, 2012)

An overactive childhood imagination, an upbringing very close to  wildlife, Disney, movies featuring werewolves, and the portrayal of  anthropomorphic animals in all the cartoons I watched when I was little.  Then I got older and the porn aspect was another factor that I quickly  found fit in just fine with everything else furry related that I liked  thus far. 

Then I got older and the interests never really faded, even as life became more demanding. In any case, I often daydream as much as I did when I was a kid.


----------



## Cami (Jun 23, 2012)

I guess it just started with my love of animals and art. All I ever drew was animals, occasionally I'd try drawing anthropomorphic ones. Wolves have always been my favourite animal, but also I've always felt some kind of strong connection to them  (yeah, call me weird)


----------



## Rheumatism (Jun 23, 2012)

The creative possibilities with anthros seems nearly endless.  It's a shame the fandom doesn't really amount to much of anything besides porn.


----------



## Earth Rio (Jun 23, 2012)

I really have no idea why I'm a fur. I think I've been one all my life, from the time I would always dress up as an anthropomorphic cat for Halloween, to the times where I planned to make a fursuit (or current) of my fursona, Earth the wolf. It wasn't until May that I officially became one, which was when I discovered fursuiting. I now create a number of fursonas, such as my other two fursonas, Spike the beaver and Reflux the ninja ferret, as well as my best friend's fursona, Flame the fox.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 23, 2012)

Initially fetishistic reasons, as a significant portion of people are mentioning, but in addition I've always been very interested in art and nature, both of which the fandom facilitates very well. 
I noticed that I match the demographic for a typical furry quite well- and those were traits I bore before discovering the fandom, so I suspect it's probability in the end.


----------



## FubidoKlaws (Jun 27, 2012)

I like the art and floppy dog ears.


----------



## Razorscab (Jun 27, 2012)

As a kid I always loved to draw animals and anthro characters. I was also (and still am) a big fan of cartoons like 2 Stupid Dogs, Swat Kats, Cow and Chicken, etc. and loved Disney movies with animal characters. I actually created my fursona when I was about 9 or 10 years old because of those factors.


----------



## kendar (Jun 30, 2012)

Dreaming said:


> Or perhaps they just like anthropomorphism?



Bit _nooooooooo_, that explanation is sorely lacking in sweeping generatlizations!

/s


----------



## FrostHusky81 (Jun 30, 2012)

As a kid I always liked the idea of anthro animals, and now I really enjoy the art and drawing them myself.


----------



## MythRat (Jun 30, 2012)

Brazen said:


> Anyone who ever describes himself as "intelligent" outside of a CV is anything but. Also, I have yet to meet a genius who makes basic spelling mistakes. Also also, the fact that you wrote such a vitriolic paragraph as a response to a simple assessment suggests that what the dude posted about socially awkward misanthropic cripples is closer to home than you want to let on.
> 
> EDIT: Upon closer inspection your fursona sounds like a spot-on Mary Sue and fits the bill EXACTLY



Ok, so you open with a generalization and a "no true Scotsman" fallacy; this does not encourage me to take your argument seriously. There are exactly three spelling mistakes in that entire 600+ word post (it should be non-existent, ingenious, and competitive. excuse me). I've never known even a genius to be absolutely perfect, so yes, we can and do make mistakes (we're smart, not gods); also I was kinda pissed off at the time, show me any random person whose typing won't suffer at all when they're angry.
The post was vitriolic because the assessment I was responding to was a pile of stereotypical shite and I have a hot temper with a short fuse; pardon moi for being human.
My 'sona is a character that I originally built to fit into a fairly standard fantasy setting and I'm still expanding on her, so yes, being a work in progress, she has a few sue-isms. She was NOT designed to be a better or ultimate me, so no, she doesn't fit the bill, exactly or otherwise.
Also, I'm anything but socially awkward, ask anyone that's met me at the AZ Furs meets; if it's one thing that people say about me it's that I'm very social. If I were misanthropic, I'd have burned something down by now and would avoid contact with people at all costs (which as I stated previously, is not the case).




Belluavir said:


> There is quite a glaring contradiction between  these statements and your actions. If any of those statements are true, I  needn't say more as it should now be obvious to you.



I still have my IQ test paperwork if you'd like concrete proof. I really don't appreciate being called a liar.
I am fairly practical and no-nonsense: I don't waste money, I prefer efficiency and quality over speed, and I don't sugar coat things when I talk to people.
How is having a temper contradictory to being "_ingenious, creative, honest,  [and] strong-willed"_? Because I have good qualities I must NOT have any detriments?
I hate it when people are stupid, it makes me angry, plain and simple. I can be very opinionated at times and, as I've said, I have a short temper; this means I tend to rant when something irritates me. How smart someone is has little-to-no bearing on their temperament and if you think it does, you're wildly misinformed.
I'm competitive and can be defensive and prideful, being smart does not change that, so I tend to argue vehemently and have a tenancy to brag sometimes; I argue using bigger words than most people but it's still arguing. That doesn't contradict anything. Smart =/= perfect or enlightened, it just means I can hold more complex concepts in my head than most people. I can talk about black holes and space-time as easily as I can discuss video games and action movies, but that doesn't mean I'm not going to get pissed off when someone basically tells me that I'm a sorry, stupid, sad, pathetic excuse for a human being because of one tiny facet of my personality (i.e. I'm a furry).
You can be as intelligent as you like, but if someone walks up and spits in your face, you're going to get mad about it.


----------



## elhippiedude23615 (Jun 30, 2012)

Meh, seemed like a good idea at the time. If I could piece together a fursona I'd enjoy this a bit more.


----------



## Le0wolf (Nov 28, 2012)

I dont fall under the socially awkward catagory, im a furry because i think the art is cute, thats all.


----------



## benignBiotic (Nov 28, 2012)

As a kid I loved anthropomorphic animals. Never quite grew out of that taste. I consider myself a furry because furry-centric activities make up a large amount of my free time. IE: Most of the movies, books, shows, etc I care about involve anthros. Pretty simple.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Nov 28, 2012)

I like anthro characters, 1970's music, basketball, and I'd like to make millions of dollars a year.

So my fursona is a combination of all these things, especially that seven-figure income which I can't even dream of.


----------



## NightWolf20 (Nov 28, 2012)

Same reason many have stated before me; I think anthros are cool.

Also, as a Sci-Fi/Fantasy writer, 9 times out of 10, the different races of characters I create are anthropomorphs (just a style my brain defaults to, I guess). In the main book series I'm working on, there are dozens of races that will be seen, but all of 3 of them (so far) are non-anthro.


----------



## badlands (Nov 28, 2012)

hell i don't know...  because i am?


----------



## Rheumatism (Nov 28, 2012)

I'm not a furry.  This is all just a horrible mistake!


----------



## Fnoros (Nov 29, 2012)

All things are related directly or indirectly to the number five.

Reason 1: too much time spent playing morrowind as beast races
Reason 2: i discovered fandom through encyclopedia dramatica. I scrolled down to the images section and was all like "WTF some of this s*** is HAWT!"
Reason 3: too much time spent reading S.S.D.D. and JACK.
Reason 4: desire to be more connected to nature
Reason 5: admiration of certain traits of certain animals


----------



## Kazooie (Nov 29, 2012)

I enjoy running around in costumes. Apparently it's only a matter of time before I run around in a manimal costume. At that point in time I will probably have to consider myself a furry.


----------



## Fruitpunchotter (Nov 29, 2012)

Definitely due to discovering fandom


----------



## Varden (Nov 29, 2012)

They look cool. And they're a cool idea literarily (I used a word not in google's dictionary, what do I win). Like to write and imagine and form their lives. How societies would run. Inter-species relations. Literal racism? Interbreeding. Interracial relationships. Human/Quasi-human relations? How aware are they of their parts. Tails, ears. Do they act like their animal? All things to ponder, among many others.










Mixmatched size but like I said, they look cool. Just a simple glance and you can tell exactly how they're feelings.

Not to mention that being able to hug a 6 foot cat would be p sweets. Like a normal cat, but able to slapmurder you. 
I have 15 cats don't judge me


----------



## wolfstyle (Dec 1, 2012)

im not a total furry nut as in i dont like art of sonic having sex with mickey mouse or something

but its probably cuz-i cant draw humans,i like amnimals,i always play the anthro character/race in games,werewolves are cool,my perversions seem less when compered to the average fur
u know shit like that


----------



## Harbinger (Dec 1, 2012)

Im not a fan of how humans treat other forms of life and i also think they're pretty weak and boring looking in comparison to other species.


----------



## Validuz (Dec 1, 2012)

A mix inbetween all previous answers i think.
- Childhood movies with Anthro-Characters.
- Art side.
- Fur community seems really fun and friendly.
- I find anthro-characters attractive.
- I really like animals and hate animal abuse and i guess it'd e awesome if they could fight back.
- Humans are weird... <.<
- The idÃ©a of me as an animal is extremely intriguing. Would be fun to run around on all fours in the woods without responsability.
- Fur is soft!


----------



## Sar (Dec 1, 2012)

wolfstyle said:


> im not a total furry nut as in i dont like art of sonic having sex with mickey mouse or something



If sonic was having sex with a pikachu I am sure you would think diffrently. :V


----------



## ZZ_Cat (Dec 2, 2012)

Bugger'd if I know. I guess Liger + Biker + Guitars + MetallicA + ZZ Top = Badass, then yea. I'm goin' with 'furries are badass' on this one.


----------



## benignBiotic (Dec 2, 2012)

Harbinger said:


> Im not a fan of how humans treat other forms of life and i also think they're pretty weak and boring looking in comparison to other species.


Word. Me too on all that.


----------



## DylanM40 (Dec 3, 2012)

I like the art and now reading some of the post may have been a fan for a good long time. Like all the older cartoons such as Bugs Bunny, Mickey Mouse, etc. Then there was a lot of games and other shows that probably drawn me into the art of it as well. Also a buddy of mine ended up getting me onto this website and found out people here are actually pretty cool.


----------



## Greycoat (Dec 6, 2012)

Artwork mostly.
I've drawn a lot of people and enjoy exaggeration and cartoon proportions. Furry art just allows me to draw different kinds of people with different kinds of proportions. Plus it opened up the door to fantasy crap since I had been too focused on drawing what already exist.

Other than that, the community is pretty friendly and fun. And just a little bit because I like seeing equality despite race, gender, and orientation  so seeing fuzzy animals with dragon dildos being treated like any other human being makes me feel all warm inside.


----------



## Saga (Dec 9, 2012)

ZerX said:


> I think I figured out furries.
> My explanation:
> most people are furries because they are socially awkward, unhappy with the human race, lots of them have mental problems or other disabilities (anxiety issues, autism, ADHD,...), think that their lives would be better if they were an anthropomorphic animal, like to yiff to furry artwork, love watching cartoons with animals that have human characteristics, think that being a furry makes them special and better than others, most are young ppl (15-27), have a fursona and want to be more like their fursona as they attribute to them only good characteristics that they don't have IRL but wish that them IRL, when they do something stup[id or retarded they claim that they other ppldon't accept them or their hobby or lifestyle,...
> 
> I'm not a furry. This is ust my analysis


 How to look like a total douchebag: step 1:go on a furry fandom site, knowing damn well you hate the fandom.
Step 2: Post insultive bullshit.


----------



## ZerX (Dec 9, 2012)

too bad but your wrong. I'm indifferent about the fandom. ie I don't care about it at all


----------



## Batty Krueger (Dec 9, 2012)

ZerX said:


> too bad but your wrong. I'm indifferent about the fandom. ie I don't care about it at all


Lies, all lies!


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 9, 2012)

ZerX said:


> too bad but your wrong. I'm indifferent about the fandom. ie I don't care about it at all



> Doesn't care about fandom. 
> Joins furry forum and rants about how inferior they are.


----------



## Kalmor (Dec 9, 2012)

Fallowfox said:


> > Doesn't care about fandom.
> > Joins furry forum and rants about how inferior they are.


Some people's logic I guess...


----------



## Avelore (Dec 11, 2012)

Going back to OP, I went by the label of Otherkin WAY before I went by the label of Furry. I feel a strong connection to my fursona because it's based off of my spirit form.


----------



## Ranguvar (Dec 11, 2012)

The pron, because I am a weirdo and I hate myself.


----------



## Ryuu (Dec 11, 2012)

Cause i like Anime, And now like Ryuu ... And cause Furries are cool people


----------



## RadioactiveRedFox (Dec 11, 2012)

I like anthros, the art, it's fun, other furries are friendly.


----------



## Jindork (Dec 12, 2012)

The music o___o

and the 90's were pretty big for anthro!cartoons, I suppose that had a big influence on me growing up.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Dec 12, 2012)

wolfstyle said:


> im not a total furry nut as in i dont like art of sonic having sex with mickey mouse or something
> 
> but its probably cuz-i cant draw humans,i like amnimals,i always play the anthro character/race in games,werewolves are cool,my perversions seem less when compered to the average fur
> u know shit like that


But that's all I live for!


----------



## Tigercougar (Dec 14, 2012)

Always loved cartoon animals, got introduced to the fandom via Japanese artist Karabiner. His Digimon art, lets say, turned me on to the idea that cartoon animals could have adult appeal during my puberty years. Stumbed onto FA sometime later.


----------



## Sam 007 NL (Dec 14, 2012)

Uuuh, because we are interested in Anthropomorphics? XD


----------



## EllieTheFuzzy (Dec 15, 2012)

Well to say is, I've always had a kind of soft spot, I love Anything reptile-y like anthro reptile or just anything that goes with it, Furrys too , Also since Im into Art too (Fanarts macabre and such) Yeah XD, you can all figure see the mix and such .

As said im a scalie , but a bit of a furry too . anything i guess XD


----------



## Kazooie (Dec 16, 2012)

Ok, now that I have started studying the construction and design of good fursuits and am creating a large stockpile of examples w/ notes, I think I am going to have to consider myself a furry.


----------



## Heliophobic (Dec 16, 2012)

At first, like most people, the porn. Then I became more and more interested in anthropomorphism itself.


----------



## Heliophobic (Dec 16, 2012)

zashko said:


> Well to say is, I've always had a kind of soft spot, I love Anything reptile-y like anthro reptile or just anything that goes with it, Furrys too , Also since Im into Art too (Fanarts macabre and such) Yeah XD, you can all figure see the mix and such .
> 
> As said im a scalie , but a bit of a furry too . anything i guess XD



Boy you really like that face, don't you?


----------



## Retro (Dec 16, 2012)

Sarukai said:


> If sonic was having sex with a pikachu I am sure you would think diffrently. :V


... and that's how Sonichu was made.

Anyways, I'm a furry because of the artwork.


----------



## Ruastin (Dec 16, 2012)

Why am I furry? I like the artwork and anime that the community makes!
Currently watching Wolf's Rain and its amazing!


----------



## Tigercougar (Dec 17, 2012)

Ruastin said:


> Currently watching Wolf's Rain and its amazing!



I can vouch for that.


----------



## EllieTheFuzzy (Dec 17, 2012)

Saliva said:


> Boy you really like that face, don't you?









 - "Lifes been good to me"

All i can say XD.


----------



## Kixu (Dec 17, 2012)

I first ran across furry on deviantART.  SilverDeni was the first furry artist I encountered.  It struck a chord with me instantly.

Unfortunately, I came across the dark side of the fandom, and that totally killed it for me for a while.  I distanced myself from it violently.  I even trolled furries something awful.  I think it might have been out of insecurity, because in my heart of hearts, I knew I had a very strong interest in the stuff.

Eventually I got over it and, well, here I am.  I still haven't become as active in the fandom as I want to be, but I'm hoping to remedy that soonish.


----------



## Magick (Dec 17, 2012)

I need a reason?


----------



## Validuz (Dec 17, 2012)

Magick said:


> I need a reason?



Yes. It will be on your driverslicence. :V

On topic though; I think everything would be more awesome with a bit of anthro characters in it. Not sure why. But there doesen't need to be a reason behind astethic(sp?) prefference.


----------



## CrazyLee (Dec 17, 2012)

Because I apparently fucking hate myself and want to torture myself with all the stupid. :V


----------



## benignBiotic (Dec 17, 2012)

Validuz said:


> On topic though; I think everything would be more awesome with a bit of anthro characters in it. Not sure why. But there doesen't need to be a reason behind astethic(sp?) prefference.


That's kind of how I look at works of fiction. I love plenty of things that contain no anthros obviously. When I see a new movie with anthros in it though I'm instantly intrigued. Situations like this happen to me often: "Eh this looks ok-- whoa look at that crocadile guy. Maybe I'll check it out." Or in comic stores where having an anthro on the cover is a great way to gain my interest.


----------



## Magick (Dec 17, 2012)

Honestly, it's kinda tied into how I perceive and identify with myself :/ I know it sounds strange, but then again I'm a strange enigmatic paradox of a creature to begin with.


----------



## RadioactiveRedFox (Dec 17, 2012)

benignBiotic said:


> That's kind of how I look at works of fiction. I love plenty of things that contain no anthros obviously. When I see a new movie with anthros in it though I'm instantly intrigued. Situations like this happen to me often: "Eh this looks ok-- whoa look at that crocadile guy. Maybe I'll check it out." Or in comic stores where having an anthro on the cover is a great way to gain my interest.



So I'm not the only one, I've watched many movies and shows for this very reason.


----------



## Wa*Ya*Ha (Dec 21, 2012)

Honestly my sis came back from a con, said everybody was really cool, and the costumes looked like a challenge i wanted to take on.  

i used to draw anthros in high school, but that was years ago. im just kinda in it for the unique costuming and the fun fanbase i guess


----------



## Wa*Ya*Ha (Dec 21, 2012)

RadioactiveRedFox said:


> So I'm not the only one, I've watched many movies and shows for this very reason.


yeah i guess i'm guilty of that too.

i would watch any shitty horror movie if it had a werewolf in it. but i kinda think there's a difference between an anthro and a werewolf IMO.


----------

